# Brake line junction location



## Panhead (Jan 13, 2013)

66 Gto, stock power drum brakes

The junction fitting located on drivers side, by steering column, where all brake lines meet, is leaking. It's the first fitting coming from master cylinder. Hope that makes sense. Anyway I need to relocate this junction because it's really close to the Hooker headers. (And now the line going from it to master cyl is leaking)
Does anyone have a suggestion on the the easiest place to relocate this junction ? Surely anyone with this set up has/had the same issue. Tks


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I just pried mine up and put it over the frame rail.


----------



## Panhead (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, that's how I have mine at the moment. Just pried it up a little. It's leaking now. Guess I'll replace fitting since it appears to be the original. It (the fitting) has the "tab" .


----------

